# Worried about sudden pain... stricture back?



## AdamJC

Okay so I'm a little bit worried.. I've been out of hospital for a good few years now. Last time I was in, I had a stricture somewhere in my ileum and it got so bad that I ended up keeled up in a ball on my living room floor and ending up in A&E.

I know EXACTLY what it feels like - stomach gurgling, random bouts of constipation and what I can only describe as 'waves' of pain coming over me when food hits that point...

I am unsure of how much I should start shouting though. I'm going to take a decision to stop solid food almost immediately and swap to liquid diet. I've left my IBD Nurse a message and they normally call back in a day or two - Going to book bloods ASAP tomorrow and try and ring my IBD Consultants' office if I can get hold of him tomorrow.

Really don't like putting things off... but in the UK I have to jump through hoops to get seen. As I've been in complete remission for a fairly long time, you can imagine how stressed and worked up I'm getting... :-( I guess I'll have to have a chat to the IBD Nurses and if they decide it's urgent enough - get me in.

Last time this happened, I was immediately given IV hydrocortisone and followed up with Prednisone - I don't want to go back into hospital :-(

As this is the second time I'd have had a stricture in my ileum, I'm also worried they'll suggest surgery. 

Thanks guys and gals


----------



## Sarah50

I would do the same as you if I felt a problem coming on with a stricture - mostly liquid diet with some soft food, low fiber, of course. And get in to see my doctor. Are you currently on any meds?  I haven't had any problems since I got Crohn's under control with diet and still on Asacol 800- 2 pills a day.  You're doing the right thing with the diet - switching to liquid/soft diet always helped a lot!!!  Best wishes- hope you get it under control soon!!  Keep us posted.


----------



## AdamJC

Okay so now I'm in trouble. Last night got a LOT worse and my occasional pain has suddenly raised to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up. My appetite is non existent (Don't feel like breakfast) and instead of waves of pain - It's ALWAYS there now.

I'm going to give the hospital a ring.. I'm afraid it looks like a trip to hospital may be inevitable


----------



## AdamJC

Had bloods taken this morning.. IBD nurse says she may double-up my Humira dosage and put me on an instant course of pred... Not sure whether this is a good idea but if it saves me a trip to A&E....


----------



## Sarah50

AdamJC said:


> Okay so now I'm in trouble. Last night got a LOT worse and my occasional pain has suddenly raised to the point where I feel like I'm going to throw up. My appetite is non existent (Don't feel like breakfast) and instead of waves of pain - It's ALWAYS there now.
> 
> I'm going to give the hospital a ring.. I'm afraid it looks like a trip to hospital may be inevitable


Aww, sorry to hear that, Adam.  I threw up a lot before being diagnosed with Crohn's - along with the other symptoms - bad pain in my lower right abdomen, night sweats, loss of appetite, etc.  I hope the meds work  - that and switching to liquid diet right away!!  Let me know how you're doing.  Hope you are feeling better!


----------

